# class III



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

just curious who here has there class 3 license? Is it really worth trying to get?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

ghostman said:


> just curious who here has there class 3 license? Is it really worth trying to get?


Most if not all, class III items are illegal under NJ law.


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

NFA firearms? my shop does work on them, 10% of our business is full auto, SBR's SBS's & suppressors. I have one client a who builds integrative suppressed rifles, SBR's & suppressor who said since Obama taken office his sales have gone up 40%. He also said just in the last election 15% increased in production & sales of his integrative suppressed rifles for hunting & other uses. 
Their is a calling for them, "for me" not so much. It's bad enough our government knows alot of information on us already, letting them know more is not my cup of tea.

Here's one of his new possible releases in .45acp geared for the prepper & survivalist. My client Bob decided to go with a model that used a standard lower...meaning that to swap it out, all you had to so was take the upper off. That was made possible by Olympic Arms, they designed a magazine in .45acp that fits right into the mag well of any AR lower.

Bob could not find a barrel chambered for the .45acp that would fit in the upper of an AR, they simply aren't being made...so, using a Green Mountain barrel blank, he reverse engineered one and made it. Bob put the Huntertown Arms DOLOS unit on it just for the cool factor. The barrel is threaded for a suppressor and it is 6" long...which makes it a SBR (short barreled rifle). Bob's shop currently is a NFA shop & has it on a registered SBR, which makes it totally legal.

here's a few pictures of the proto type. Its still in test mode. With can & w\o can
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y1...5356567_6819512326709923312_n_zpsnbp8znos.jpg



here one my shop refinished is called "integrative suppressed hunter"in 300 Blackout built off a Savage action.


The question is, their is fees's to have these types of weapons, are you willing to pay these to have them? 
this site explains it better than AFT's site.
How to Purchase Class 3 Weapons | Buy Class 3 | NFA Firearms


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

It depends on your goals and market


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I could not afford to feed the weapons, nor could I afford to even buy one. If I could find a transferable one for sale.
A classic M3A1 45ACP submachine gun like I had as a fun gun in Nam goes for $12,000 and up.
M16A1? $25,000 and up.
M1 and M1A Thompsons? Prices are in the stratosphere.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Me feelings on Class III have never been positive. As much as I would love to have one...
1) If the thing is illegal, then how is paying for a CLass III permit not just protection money (like paying the TSA to hassle you less)
2) Class III weapons mean that you have to have a vault that meets federal standards, you can;t just stash a machinegun under your bed. Also it means they can inspect your premesis and hassle you in new and clever ways. 
3) every time the presidential winds change, the ATF (or BATF, or BATFE, or whatever acronym dujour they use) changes with it. The ATF is easily the most political law enforcement agency I have ever seen. They suck presidential cock like no other department in America.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

ARDON: Those pictures give me wood. Seriously, those are some beautiful weapons. Feel free to post that kinda stuff whenever you find it.


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

Ralph Rotten said:


> ARDON: Those pictures give me wood. Seriously, those are some beautiful weapons. Feel free to post that kinda stuff whenever you find it.


those pic's came from my business portfolio.


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

I love working on firearms, that is why I choose to do this for a career for all these years, but to own one as of NFA firearms like I mention isn't my cup of tea. I'm a more of a accuracy freak, than a spray and go guy. IMO in post SHTF times were faced making our shots count. The sound and devastation a full auto can be frighten, but the amount of ammo it waste and leaves the individual in a awkward situation change magazines can give the return shooter time for a zero. This leaves the fully auto shooter vulnerable, well placed shot will end the threat from a full auto.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Class three weapons are fun to shoot, costly to feed.
The paperwork, and loss of freedom are not worth the fun!


----------



## E.H. (Dec 21, 2014)

Just for clarification for those readers not familiar with BATFE terminology, a class III license is a FFL license a dealer needs in order to sale commercially title II firearms and accessories (machine guns, suppressors, SBR, SBS) to end users who will need to apply for a tax stamp before taking possession of their fun toy. As an end user if you wanted a title II/NFA item you would not need a class III license but only a NFA tax stamp. There is a lot of confusion about this already and a lot of people who might not be "gun people" might have a passing interest in this and I would hate for them to be confused about what they are. reading


----------

